
Essence of linear algebra – YouTube video series by 3Blue1Brown - diego898
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZHQObOWTQDPD3MizzM2xVFitgF8hE_ab
======
soberhoff
I've been following the author posting these on reddit. These are some of the
best animations of linear algebra I've ever seen by a large margin. I really
hope the author draws some encouragement from all the praise he's getting
because I don't think I'll be satisfied with a dozen linear algebra videos
alone.

------
harry8
Animation code available? Check.

[https://github.com/3b1b/manim](https://github.com/3b1b/manim)

